
Anxiety might be alleviated by regulating gut bacteria - laurex
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/05/190520190110.htm
======
ducttape12
Considering SSRIs are prescribed for IBS (the gut has a lot of serotonin in
it) and anxiety disorders (the brain also uses serotonin), I could see this
being related.

------
tsomctl
Anecdotally, absolutely true .

~~~
FluffyKitty
I can add another anecdata point for that one.

~~~
rhester
say more - suggestions welcome - acendata based on supplements or diet?

~~~
FluffyKitty
For me personally, anxiety would cause me to have gut issues (i.e. bloating,
feeling sick, diarrhea, etc). After a while, the reverse started happening
too, things like feeling bloated triggered my anxiety.

Just changing me diet to include a lot more fibre and cutting back a lot of
processed carbs helped reduce the stomach problems which resulted in less
anxiety.

~~~
salex89
This! I had the same issues during high school. First it started with
unnerving belly issues, bloating and so on. It turned out to be some virus,
what the doctor concluded. It just took me to recover a bit, it stopped
gradually. But that really impacted my self-esteem, all the noises my stomach
made and the constant thinking how will it be today, and a few episodes of
severe lightheadedness. I started getting psychosomatic symptoms after
everything cleared, when I would start thinking of it, basically the reverse.

Today I have some residues, I think. Bursts of hypochondria here and there,
psychotherapy helps me keep it under control. Although a lot more things went
into developing that one :-)

------
confidantlake
The article mention non-probiotic methods are more effective. I could not find
what these were beyond "diet". Anyone have an idea?

~~~
chrisa
It could mean a “pre”biotic diet (which feeds your good gut bacteria).
Generally, that means:

\- Increase fiber intake - especially vegetables, beans, lentils, and complex
grains like oatmeal

\- Avoid added sugar and processed carbs

\- Avoid excess caffeine, which has a diuretic effect and can increase anxiety

Easy to say - hard to do :)

